# Slideshow



## Stjarna (21. Juni 2004)

Hat einer vielleicht einen Tipp/ eine Anregung wie ich eine Slideshow (mit verschiedenen Überblendungseffekten) über mein erstelltes Webfotoalbum realisieren kann.
Wäre über eine Idee echt dankbar, ich steh da im Moment etwas auf dem Schlauch! 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Juni 2004)

Dir ist bekannt das du hier im Java Forum bist?

Von JavaScript haben Java Programmierer meist keine Ahnung.


----------



## Stjarna (21. Juni 2004)

Wurde ja auch mit Java bzw. Java. swing realisiert...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Du könntest dir z.Bsp. das JAI JavaAdvancedImaging API besorgen:
http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jai/index.jsp

Damit hättest du schon mal die Sache mit den Überbledungseffekten geklärt...

Du könntest diese Effekte aber auch alle von Hand nachbauen dfür hilft dir evtl.:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=406&thread=293731
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=31&thread=483668
http://www.esus.com/javaindex/j2se/...ages/filterstransforms/filterstransforms.html

Einfach nach "Fade in Fade out" oder "Fade image" suchen

HTH 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stjarna _
> *Wurde ja auch mit Java bzw. Java. swing realisiert... *



Sorry hörte sich nach einer Typischen ich verwechsel JavaScript mit Java Frage an.


----------



## Stjarna (21. Juni 2004)

Ich hab das ehrlich gesagt auch ein bisschen blöd formuliert...  

Und schon mal vielen vielen Dank für die schnelle  Antwort Werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen.


----------

